# Lowest price internet only Alberta?



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Trying to get rid of Shaw because of being over charged.. but just want to go to internet with no cable. 

Any idea who is the best price near Calgary?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

try telus


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

If Teksavvy is in your area, they're about 30-40% cheaper than Shaw for the same speeds. They are in our area in Edmonton and I'll be switching soon.


----------

